# what have you learned from this site



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I learnt to release springs from the boxes,good one
-stacking your stilts,for the young
-cazna and mudstar like to argue,they make me chuckle
-and don't mix your mud in the boxes they come in,sorry checkers,never forget that one,but you mentioned the spring trick on boxes

so what is the most major thing u have learnt/learned
and be nice and tell the truth:yes:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I was introduced to the porter cable sander on this site. It maybe hasn't added as much speed to my outfit as the corner tools, but I wouldn't trade it for twice what it cost.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

and fibafuse. for some stuff, that's great


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I was introduced to the porter cable sander on this site. It maybe hasn't added as much speed to my outfit as the corner tools, but I wouldn't trade it for twice what it cost.


I bought the sander and vac a couple years ago. Its been collecting dust. I still don't trust myself with it for the final sand. 

I've been learning how to use all the auto tools that I told my wife I ABSOLUTELY needed! Its been a learning curve, but I'm getting there! :thumbup:

The thing I like about this site is there isn't alot of smart a$$ comments. Just people wanting to help for the most part. THAT I really appreciate! :thumbup:

scott


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I learned

1. cazna likes calling me names and can't stick to any one method to complete a job

2. Capt. does know his stuff and I'll drink to that too

3. Nathan and I have something in common and I make more $$$ finishing drywall then depending on ad exposure 

4. That I'm that good and knows who knows and who thinks they knows. I think :blink:

5. 2buck is the real post whore and I said it was cazna 

6. Rick is like a snake oil salesman he thinks the tools he comes up with are some kinda relief gizmo that going to make our jobs easier, who is he kidding.

7. Finally I don't think I learned anything to do with drywall all I know is my back is killing from doing to long.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

better a post whore than a troll
definition of a post whore "Making Meaningless posts, one who thinks 'posting' is a cool thing"
definition of a troll "One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a news group or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument"

does my post sound meaning less ??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

1. Made a few great contacts which is the best thing.

2. Mudrunner and the capts way for corners is the best way ever.

3. 2bucks a good bugger with a great sence of humour.

4. What we have in nz is not the same as some other parts of the world 
so i need to adjust as the need arises.

5. Twinkle twinkle little mudSTAR
How i wonder just WTF you are
When you reply to some posts at night
I read them the next day with such a fright????

I dont really like to argue 2buck but if i come to this site
looking for help and get a smart arse unhelpful remark for it then as the 
red bloodded kiwi that i am i reserve the right to tell that person he 
can [email protected]#K right off, as would most fine upstanding members of this site

6. Mudstar and me are mates and he would be lost without me :jester:
and i have to admit he has been stepping up with some better posts.

7. Drying and srinkage rates of mud.

8. There really are some good genuine helpful people on here. So Cheers 
To them :thumbsup::drink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I learnt how to put a Canadian down when he picks on our international rugby team 
I've also learnt a lot about angleheads, tapes, bazooka's etc.
It's good to see what goes on over the other side of the world and pick the brains of people who know what they are doing - Cheers fella's :thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you guys actually learn stuff on here? I feel like all I've ever done is explain how it all works. It's getting to winter time again, I'll be back more! YAY!

by the way boys, I would be the post whore, you guys have a lot to do to even think about catching up with me!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> you guys actually learn stuff on here? I feel like all I've ever done is explain how it all works. It's getting to winter time again, I'll be back more! YAY!
> 
> by the way boys, I would be the post whore, you guys have a lot to do to even think about catching up with me!


I remember you where a post whore a couple years back now but 2buck has over taken most posts per day in the past 3 months

JS


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

i learned there are other idiots out there, just like me. 
idiots that love smoothe flat walls.
idiots that love the scent of joint compound.
idiots that compete with themselves everyday to try to hang more and more boards
make tighter cuts,
and hang more rolls.
idiots that would do it just to see that perfect wall or ceiling even if the money is not always there, 
and other trades don't really appreciate us.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I remember you where a post whore a couple years back now but 2buck has over taken most posts per day in the past 3 months
> 
> JS


here's a smilely for you mudstar ,and another post for me :yes: ,I'm going to be the best little post whore you have ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I learned ,opinions in drywall, as in other areas, are like A holes ,eveyone has one.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I was introduced to the porter cable sander on this site. It maybe hasn't added as much speed to my outfit as the corner tools, but I wouldn't trade it for twice what it cost.


 I,m with you ,Love it.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

the only thing i've taken from here and applied on the job... i took the springs off my boxes. And that kiwi's are about 25 years behind in the trade.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Why do you think we come to this forum .


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

That some people think theyre better than others.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> That some people think there better than others.


and they probably are


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> and they probably are


:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> That some people think theyre better than others.


Some people will never learn anything, because they understand everything too soon.

Bill


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

some people don,t


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Much much more than a seasoned pro could ever dream. :thumbsup:
THANKS !


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I really could not post everything I have learned and if I tried I would forget some. There are a lot of guys that know their s**t! on this site, for those of u who don't know, 2buck is very helpful if u pm him with specific questions and he doesn't make u feel like a dumb ass lol.
I have learned a lot about auto tools and am very close to getting a set :thumbup:
Thanks to all u regular posters, don't want to name guys cuz don't want to leave anybody out, and thanks to everyone who has ever posted pics or videos of their work :thumbup:
Great site!
Great bunch of drywall guys!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I have learned that I am a novice drywall guy and a professional painter.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

gotmud said:


> I really could not post everything I have learned and if I tried I would forget some. There are a lot of guys that know their s**t! on this site, for those of u who don't know, 2buck is very helpful if u pm him with specific questions and he doesn't make u feel like a dumb ass lol.
> I have learned a lot about auto tools and am very close to getting a set :thumbup:
> Thanks to all u regular posters, don't want to name guys cuz don't want to leave anybody out, and thanks to everyone who has ever posted pics or videos of their work :thumbup:
> Great site!
> Great bunch of drywall guys!


 great post all true..but the 2buck stuff.............................................just kidding


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Like snowflakes, no two tapers are exactly alike. I thought I was one of the only guys that actually like their job but it's nice to see I'm wrong.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have learned that I am a novice drywall guy and a professional painter.


WOW,,,,,,,I just learn't there's a thing called a professional painter


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> WOW,,,,,,,I just learn't there's a thing called a professional painter


knucklehead.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


moore said:


> Much much more than a seasoned pro could ever dream. :thumbsup:
> THANKS !


Aman to that. Just wish there was more time in the day. Touring the net is the last thing on my mind after all the work we have been doing. Life is good right now. Hope you guys are rocking away.


----------



## Revinblack (Apr 26, 2011)

That there's always something new to learn and ways to better yourself.you may have to swallow your pride and suffer a few a$$hats who think they're better then you to find it.cheers:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I learnt to release springs from the boxes,good one


You actually learned it from me.


Not that I'm taking all the credit for it or anything


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> You actually learned it from me.
> 
> 
> Not that I'm taking all the credit for it or anything


Sorry, it was checkers,not you


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've learned that there are other guys out there who care about quality, and aren't afraid to share their techniques.

I've also learned about all kinds of new products that I wouldn't have had any exposure to otherwise (not without lots of time web-surfing).


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've learned that I'm an arrogant [email protected] in too many situations...:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive learned to think a little more before posting something that may be rude. Also that alot of guys face same problems and are constantly looking for ways to improve.Still trying to learn how to post utube video. Have a camera with a utube easy upload and still cant figure it out. I think it is on cmputer now just takes several hrs. to load and then says was an error


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Ive learned to think a little more before posting something that may be rude. Also that alot of guys face same problems and are constantly looking for ways to improve.Still trying to learn how to post utube video. Have a camera with a utube easy upload and still cant figure it out. I think it is on cmputer now just takes several hrs. to load and then says was an error


LOL:thumbup:
I know I came across as arrogant or rude, and maybe I still do, when I 1st came to this site, I see it in some of my old post I wrote:blink:. One thing I learnt to say a lot (buy reading other post) was IMO (in my opinion). it's ok to have a opinion, but when someone implies their way is the best....well......

Plus when it comes to forums in general, it seems like your suppose to take a few shots or pokes at the newbies, put them in their place. (a least I think your suppose to :whistling2.

After ten or twenty post, most guys settle in and get a feel for the forums. What can you say, tapers and rockers are a strange lot. because of what we do for a living, we half to take on a "I'm always right" mentality, it's a tough racket were in. People are always trying to pick apart our work. We have a built in Defense mechanism that were always right. Then we come here and talk to each other

If you have more problems loading vids, start a thread on it, then we can talk you through it. Sir mudslingr knows a lot about PC"S :yes:


----------

